# what is this on wood???? poison ivy or something??? help please....



## argus66 (Dec 13, 2009)

town cut down bunch of wood up on road by me the other day went and got most of it but paid huge price i got poison ivy all over my face (eyes) and arms really bad! im not sure if i brushed against it or if its this hairy stuff growing on wood?


----------



## argus66 (Dec 13, 2009)

woops meant to add this pic as well... please help im itchy so baaaaddd...


----------



## Pagey (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, that is poison ivy.  We have some here that's climbed to the top of an approximately 50' white oak.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely PI.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Dec 13, 2009)

Yup, that poison ivy allright.  Not too bad if you just take your glove and pull the long vine off the log.  What is bad is when you cut it with the chain saw.  The saw instantly turns the vine into a poison dust chip cloud that goes everywhere and gets into everything.  When that happens you are going to be miserable with the poison ivy all over your body.  Ask me how I know all about this,  David


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 13, 2009)

Hope you didn't get any dust in your lungs!


----------



## rdust (Dec 13, 2009)

Sure is the ivy!  That log would've stayed where it was, I get a nasty allergic reaction to poison ivy.  I'm very careful when I'm around the stuff.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep, P.I. Diagnostic characteristics include tons of little rootlets without cups on the ends, giving it a hairy appearance, climbs right up the side of a tree (no twining, no tendrils like a grape vine has), and the large diameter of the vine - Virginia Creeper doesn't get that large here. Also, P.I. is the only vine in these parts that is not evergreen and grows horizontal branches from the main stem. Sometimes these branches get large and you might think they are part of the tree. There is a non-native euonymous that gets horizontal branches growing from the main stem of the vine, but it is evergreen and looks a lot different from P.I. P.I. doesn't typically drape or hang from a tree, and does not climb from branch to branch - it has a main stem that is usually firmly attached to a solid part of the tree it climbs on (it can also climb rocks, walls, or anything else that is solid).

I would have to leave that wood behind, because I get really bad reactions to P.I., and the rash lasts for two months. It looks like I have a flesh-eating bacteria. If you do find that you have touched P.I., try to shower ASAP and use a ton of soap. Lather, rinse, repeat until you are sick of it. The oil can be washed off if you are thorough.


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 13, 2009)

I learned "Leaves of three, let it be" when I was a kid.

My kid learned that one, and a second line: "Hairy rope--don't be a dope!"


----------



## argus66 (Dec 13, 2009)

to late for that i got covered. worse ever in my eyes! and cheeks face arms and chest, like a fool i learned the hard way.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Hornet said:
			
		

> Yup, that poison ivy allright.  Not too bad if you just take your glove and pull the long vine off the log.  What is bad is when you cut it with the chain saw.  The saw instantly turns the vine into a poison dust chip cloud that goes everywhere and gets into everything.  When that happens you are going to be miserable with the poison ivy all over your body.  Ask me how I know all about this,  David



Oh man, your bringin back some bad memories... :grrr:


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Dec 13, 2009)

argus66 said:
			
		

> to late for that i got covered. worse ever in my eyes! and cheeks face arms and chest, like a fool i learned the hard way.



Give this   http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop/product.php?xProd=3096   a try. Sounds like your gonna need the large bottle.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 13, 2009)

I think the Poison Ivy was growing on Black Locust. I also see what I guess is Black Ash (looks like ash but has a dark center), and I think Black Birch. Oh, wait, this isn't a name-that-wood thread?


----------



## iskiatomic (Dec 13, 2009)

> to late for that i got covered. worse ever in my eyes! and cheeks face arms and chest, like a fool i learned the hard way.



Been there, done that. When I get it that bad, I get in to see my Doc ASAP. Get a shot and puts me on a dose pac. It will stop the itching and clear it up quickly.

There are 3 trees between me and my neighbor that she wants down. FREE WOOD right in my back yard. Not this stuff, loaded with the hairy rope and leaves of three.

I have been treating it with round up for the last three or so years, and it has been diminishing. I have read that it takes 5-7 years of treatment like this to finally kill the root.

Just because the leaves are down this time of year, that nasty oil is still alive in the vines of the PI.

Any time I am cutting aand have ANY doubt I wash with Technu oak and ivy soap. If that is not available grap the dishwashing soap (Dawn) it will knock out the nasty oil.

KC


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 13, 2009)

I treat all vines like that as poison ivy ...but they don't stop me from making production.

 I use to get PI all the time but for many years now use over the counter Tech Nu it's an after wash. I have 2 or 3 bottles in different vehicles. When I'm finished cutting I pour some in my hand wipe down all exposed skin...DONE! You're supposed to wash it off but I don't.  I highly recommend 'Tech Nu' as a PI preventative control. Also ALWAYS wear gloves when handling wood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 13, 2009)

Argus, I hope you heal up fast from that as it can be miserable. Fortunately it is now hot and sticky weather right now or it would be worse. You have it by your eyes, so if it were me, I'd head to a doctor to get something strong to help you out.

We usually end up cutting a little big of that stuff every year. Fortunately it doesn't bother too much, but I like to wait until the tree is dead before cutting and then take the axe to get the vine off. I noticed some dead elm yesterday that need cutting and has some ivy on it. I'll tackle it when it gets cold so I am well covered. Fortunately most of our poison ivy is on the elm trees. If it is too bad, I'll just let it rot.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep i never thought you could get it from the rope until i ran a bunch through the chipper at a job we did (when i was doing tree work). I got covered in the dust and chips when the wind shifted and walla, PI all over me in a day or two. 

Any time i need to cut a tree with the vines on it, i wear a dust mask and cover almost every inch of skin.

And im also a firm believer in Technu. Use it every time you even think you've been exposed.


----------



## argus66 (Dec 13, 2009)

ya i went to doctor next day got pills and some cream its finally better. really would not of been to bad if it was not on the face and eyes. i got rid of the wood not worth going threw this again plus still plenty of time to get more. ill buy the technu.  i red that p i is worse then ever that it is 10 times worse then it was 50 yrs ago.  kind of sucks though cause that wood looked good. oh well.


----------



## richg (Dec 13, 2009)

Poison Ivy is teh New Jersey state plant. It's flipping everywhere here. I have spotted a few trees I want to take down in the future, some of which had ivy on them. My technique is to take a pole saw and cut the ivy vine as close to the ground as I can get. the vine dies off, and in time it loses its grip on the tree. Using appropriate gloves and clothing, it pulls off fairly easily and you can go to town on the tree. I have read in a few places that roundup does kill ivy but Brush B Gone is better....the active ingredient in that stuff is Triclopyr, which can be fond as a generic for much  less money.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 13, 2009)

Its either Poison Ivy or that tree is going through puberty and its grown pubic hair. Just Kiddin.. Looks like poison ivy.


----------



## derecskey (Dec 14, 2009)

Worse as in more populous?  Or the rash is worse?  If so, why?


----------



## Duetech (Dec 14, 2009)

That could be poison ivy but it could also be poison oak. Either one will cause blisters. The leaves usually tell the story but so do the blislters of reaction. Little blisters are usually poison oak and bigger blisters are usually poison ivy but you can have so many of them it's hard to tell. You can have both types of blisters at the same time because the two vines both like the same basic growing conditions and areas, look very similar in basic design (3 leave groups) and you can be exposed to both at practically the same time. BTDT. There are other vines that will grow on trees like that but will not cause a reaction like ivy or oak. Vines on trees always make me look. I worked for a county parks department once and had to weed wack an area that mowers couldn't get to and the stuff was growing hidden in the tall grass. Summertime, short sleeves and sweat. Thank goodness I was wearing goggles. I learned to rcognize that stuff in a hurry after that. Back, front, sides, face and even some blew part way up my pant legs. Doctors called is sub acute. I could really feel sorry for an acute case.


----------



## bigtall (Dec 14, 2009)

Not poison oak. Poison oak is more of a shrub type plant.


----------



## annette (Dec 14, 2009)

derecskey, poison ivy is "rapidly evolving" to have stronger and stronger (or more and more, whatever)  urushiol, the chemical that folks are allergic to.

Virginia Creeper doesn't look like PI, but it can cause PI-like symptoms in many people--so take precautions with that, too.

I use rubbing alcohol, then soap and water, when I think I've been exposed.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 14, 2009)

I swear there's more oil in the roots than the leaves.

There's no safe time of year to handle it, either, although  brushing against the leaves in the Spring and Summer while the leaves are young and supple are less likely to break cells to release the oils.



I've got some that I cut the roots at the bae of the tree  in 2003 /4 and they're still clinging to the bark. Not alive, but I'm still not touching them. I'll pull them off with plyers so as not to touch them so I can cut rounds. I did an acre back then in Jan /Feb with a big pair of nippers and hearty canvas  gloves. Left the nippers out in the rain and threw away the gloves.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 14, 2009)

Argus, It looks like the PI is running up the side of the trunk. You should be able to take you maul and take off that section very easily and still use the rest of the BL.  Don't waste that BL.


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 14, 2009)

It is just poison ivy...

Grab the vine with your gloves on and pull it off the logs.

If I have PI growing up a tree in my yard, I take my axe an chop out a 1' section out of the vine. That will stop it from spreading up the tree...

After a year or so I just rip the vine off the tree with a pair of gloves.


----------



## stint9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Me Too..... with replies by richg and Backpack (#18 & 26 here)

Just stoll thru trees you plan cutting and whack base of vine with hatchet or axe

After vines die off, very easy to just pull off before cutting


----------



## Fatawan (Dec 14, 2009)

A few poison ivy thoughts--

---for those of you who cut the vine going up your tree, make sure you paint the stump with tricyclopir(brush be gone) or straight roundup or else you will have a grove of PI the next year

---25% of people are not affected by PI

---the reaction is what is called  a Type IV delayed hypersensitivity--the bottom line is that you have some time to get the oil off of you before itching armageddon

---It's the oil that gets you, so you should wash with something that is excellent at oil removal. What is best and cheapest? Goop, or any of those orange looking mechanics handcleaners. They never fail. Also, since it is an oil, it stays on your gloves you use, your tools, your steering wheel, your dog, everywhere you wipe the sweat off, ever part involved in the peeing process, etc. Wash everything.

and by the way, spray as you might, it will always return to your woods because the vine produces a big delicious berry for the birds to eat, transport, and crap right back into your woods.

Fatawan(who has experienced PI far too many times in his past, but not anymore)


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2009)

geesh, glad i fall into the "not allergic" group. dunno if my kids/wife do or not. Guess I should be careful for their sakes, just in case.


----------



## Nonprophet (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely Poison Ivy.

Here's some advice from a guy who's swimming in poison oak on our property:

1. the best and fastest relief from the itching is to take a scalding hot shower (as hot as your can stand it) and rub the infected areas vigorously under the running water. The itching should stop right away, and shouldn't return for 4-5 hours. 
2. Fels Naptha soap (available at most grocery stores comes in a bar for about $1) is great for helping the infected areas to heal faster, as well as for washing your clothes. Technu also works very well.
3. WASH YOUR CLOTHES that you were wearing that day--the WILL have oil on them and they WILL spread the rash!  Likewise, take some Ethyl alcohol and wipe down all the tools you used that day too.  Urushiol oil is VERY potent!
4. Contrary to popular belief, the puss oozing from the infected areas does NOT spread the rash--so no need to go to great lengths to cover it up to protect sheets, clothing, etc. While the original breakout area may get larger over time, that's because the Urushiol oil had already penetrated those areas, but it took a day or so to break out in a rash.

Good luck--I know it sucks but but it will go away!!



NP


----------



## leaddog (Dec 15, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> Definitely Poison Ivy.
> 
> Here's some advice from a guy who's swimming in poison oak on our property:
> 
> ...


You don't want to use hot water when you first wash to wash the oil away. Hot water opens up the pores, use cool water. Hot water might help after you get the itch.
leaddog


----------



## Nonprophet (Dec 15, 2009)

leaddog said:
			
		

> Nonprophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not going to be itching until at least 24 hours after exposure, at which time washing the oil off the skin is almost certainly a mute point (Urushiol oil is usually absorbed into the skin in 1-2 hours).  

Hot water most definitely helps the itch as it brings the histamine in the skin (what causes the itching sensation) to the surface and out through your pores.  Try it sometime--you'll be amazed how well it works!

NP


----------



## Hunderliggur (Dec 23, 2009)

Definitely Poison Ivy. DON'T BURN THE HAIRY VINES.  PI smoke in the lungs is VERY VERY bad.  We have hauled a lot of this stuff away in roll-off dumpsters since it is not safe to burn it.  If you have a choice, skip it if you can.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 23, 2009)

Backpack09 said:
			
		

> It is just poison ivy...
> 
> Grab the vine with your gloves on and pull it off the logs.
> 
> ...



Written like a guy who isn't vey allergic to Poison Ivy.


----------



## buffygirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Ditto on the Fels Naptha if you can use it within half an hour of exposure with warm water--been using this for 30 years and it always works.


----------

